# how much do you pay for dog classes?



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

For private lessons, I typically pay $50-$60 USD for an hour long lesson.

Group classes tend to range from $90 - $150 for six or seven weeks.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I think here in Missouri it seems to range from $100-$125 USD for group classes and $60-$90 an hour for private lessons.

Good Luck!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Here in Georgia, group lessons are between $90 - $150 for an 8 week session. Private lessons are prices according to your needs. Usually an assessment is required to determine the needs and the assessment is $150


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

We just finished classes at the local dog training club, $115.00 for 7 weeks or $100.00 if you are a senior.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I pay $90 for 8 weeks of (1) hour training classes in Ontario. That is for all classes - puppy, advanced puppy, Novice, Advanced Novice, Open, etc. As well, the class price is reduced to $80 if you have more than (1) dog in classes. So, $240 per session for my (3) guys/gal! No assessment or assessment charges are required.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

I just signed up for group Puppy Kindergarten starting in October, and I'm paying $60 for six weeks.


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!
The thing that i realise is that in my country there is so much to do about dogs training....!There are no such things as group lessons and at diferent dogs age stages...Apart from that the prices in your country are good...


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

LuckyPup said:


> I think here in Missouri it seems to range from $100-$125 USD for group classes and $60-$90 an hour for private lessons.
> 
> Good Luck!


I'm in St. Louis and never end up paying more than 70-90 for group classes (8 weeks) or 40 for privates.


----------

